# 4 عناصر فقط واصنع دائرة حساس ضوء سهلة جدااا



## seen209 (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هاذي دائرة حساس ضوء سهلة للمبتدئين ولها فوائد كثيرة ومن 4 عناصر كما يمكن تطويرها بالقليل من الافكار
ارجو ان تعم الفائدة وانتظر الردود
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/nightlight


----------



## احمد العسافي (25 أغسطس 2011)

مششكوووور اخي


----------



## يوهشام (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## يوسف مطهر (25 أغسطس 2011)

الف ش


----------



## seen209 (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على الردود وانا الان محاولا تطويرها بمساعدة صديقي المهندس عبدالرحمن بحيث اثنا السير بالسيارة ليلا واكون استخدم الضوء العالي وعند مقابلتي لسيارة تبدل الدائرة الضوء العالي بالخافت وعند خلو الشارع تبدل الدائرة الى وضعية الضوء العالي تلقائيا


----------



## محمود المليجى (28 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## acer.7 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ابو ارسلان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ادور (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم ولانجاح


----------



## eng_moh (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## حسن الكردى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم وارجو افادتى فيما استخدام هذة الدائرة


----------



## الطائرالذهبي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## mohammed.madani (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## الذهين (30 سبتمبر 2011)

واو بسيطة جدا ورائعة شكرا أخوي


----------



## معاذفوزي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amramin81 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa sianan (17 أكتوبر 2011)

_مشكور اخي_


----------



## abdoamin12 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

عندى محول الكهرباء من220 فولط الى12 فولط لكن شدة التيار فيه ضعيفة 1.5 أمبير فقط كيف أقوم بزيادة شدة التيار الى5 أمبير وشكرا


----------



## tuiguine (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك علي هذا الجهد لجميل


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيكم اذكر الله وصلي علي رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## dtq (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank yooooooooooooooooou


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بيك وبجهودك الجميلة


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مع الشكر الجزيل لجهودك تحياتي وتقديري​


----------

